# Audit sheets - I am trying to prepare



## MMaldonado (Sep 2, 2009)

I am trying to prepare for the CEMC exam.  Does anyone have any good audit templates they are willing to share?  I am hoping to take the exam soon.  I  have been studying and want some user friendly audit sheets.  If you have some that you are willing to share, please email me                                    @   maldonado-family@hotmail.com 

Thank you


----------



## brendalewing (Sep 2, 2009)

*audit tool*

When you schedule the test, there is an audit tool, which you can print. I got the practium too, and it was helpful. I just took the CEMC this past weekend. I have copies of the tool, if you send me you fax number, I can fax it to you. Email it to  me at blewing@yahoo.com
Brenda Lewing, LPN, CPC,


----------



## MMaldonado (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you so much.  I am truley grateful.  Right now I am on a single income and cannot afford the practium.  I have the Medical Record Auditor from AMA which I have used to study.  I would love the practium but unfortunately cannot at this time.  My fax number is  956-351-5479


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2009)

Take at peek at the one EM University has for free.  It will require registration but this is also free.  

http://emuniversity.com/FreeContent.html

Once you register, click on "The E/M University Pocket Coding Guide"

This site contains some great information


----------



## MMaldonado (Sep 2, 2009)

thank you all...


----------

